# Acrylic tank for Water Change



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone out there making quality Acrylic tanks? I tried to order one locally with little success.

My old one was a crap thin Big Als 25g with a 1" bulkhead and a small hole drilled up top for a float valve to my RODI. It cracked of course but lasted 4 years

Do not need anything too fancy just well built 

If you have suggestions please let me know

Dwayne


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

Try abyss acrylic works. They do custom acrylic work in the GTA.

You can even take a crack at it yourself if you have time. Great videos on youtube to show you how to make one.


----------

